# Ral color chart



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

These Color charts were made to come as close as possible to the real colors. However, monitors and settings differ, as well as the way different browsers handle colors. Using anything less than a 24-bit true color setting for your monitor and graphics card makes them even less accurate.This is just a sample of colors available, more colors, textures, vein, candies, metalic, fluorescent, glitter, iron glimmer powders will be displayed in furture site updates. 
​


----------

